# How much weight can a Welsh Section B carry ?



## missyme10 (22 November 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking for some good sound advice here.

My daughter has a 13hh pony, it was sold to me as a welsh section b, but its not registered so I'm not certain she is a "b" but she does look it.
This pony is very strong for her and has issues, it naps at the school gate, and when working with another pony in the school, will suddenly bolt off to be with the other pony. So she needs schooling work by a stronger rider.

I ride myself, so have thought about doing some work with her to help my daughter along - but have concerns.

She's put on weight this pony so her existing saddle doesn't fit the best, she's fine with my 8 year old daughters weight though.

I've bougt a freemax treeless saddle to ride her in, simply because it has no points, and yes I'll be using a good saddle pad with it, equitex to be exact.

I'm 5'"2 - so not tall. But also weigh 10 stone.
Do you think she'll be able to take my weight - I'm not gonna be hunting, major long hacks, endurance riding, just half hour schooling on a sound level surface, and maybe a walk through a village.

Any advice would be appreciated x
ps. i do have photos, but they are 3 years old when she was a younger pony and less well built, she's filled out and grown into herself since then - but can put on here if it helps.


----------



## missyme10 (22 November 2009)

oh I am gonna put a weigh tape around her tomorrow, so will update with that information when I have it x


----------



## littlemisslauren (22 November 2009)

I think you will be fine!


----------



## Kallibear (22 November 2009)

I'm significantly taller than you (a good 6"!) but weight about the same. I'd sit on a 13hh welsh B type but wouldn't ride for long because 10st for something that size is a lot, plus I'd be ridiculously tall on her!

I think if you built it up gradually she's manage your weight fine for lighter work. But just getting on and expecting her to carry 10st for a full half hour, esp if her backs a bit sore after a ill-fitting saddle, is unfair and isn't going to do anything for he attitude towards being ridden.

I ride my friends 13.2 fell pony happily and he's more than able to carry me for hours and still bugger off at the end, but then he's way heavier and stockier than a welsh B!


----------



## soulfull (22 November 2009)

you will be fine on him, and afterall he is being naughty so asked for it  he he  dam welshies are little tinkers


----------



## LadyRascasse (22 November 2009)

i'm 5ft9 and 10 st and i ride my YO 13.2 newforest so i think you will be fine. (p.s i only do it when we need a safe escort for the babies, not my normal size mount lol)


----------



## FAB_FERN (22 November 2009)

I'm 5ft4 &amp; 8.5 stone and have just sold on a Sec A that I schooled for someone. She was a lead rein pony but a bossy little welshie. I exercised her for a few weeks before getting on her (been out of work) and then sat on her for 5 mins at a time for a few days. Then I rode her in the field and she was good as gold. I started hacking her out and BOY what a bigger she was. She threw herself at a car because it got to close and only for me being big and strong on her that I sorted her out. My friend wanted to go back but I said no she's got to go. By the end of the hack she was great with cars. No more Tae kwono (sp?) lol But she was still up for doing more, jogging her way back. I took her out more and did down hill steps in the woods and canters up tracks and she was great. She was only 12hh and carried me fine.
My friend has just got a 13.1hh Britsih riding pony (very similar build to a Sec B) He is very dainty and she was worried she was too heavy and 9.5 stone (she's only 5ft) but he carries her fine.

I wouldn't worry, if your too heavy i'm sure he'll tell you. lol


----------



## rara007 (22 November 2009)

You'll be fine


----------



## minesadouble (22 November 2009)

Depends a lot on what 'type' of B it is. There are 2 very distinct types the old fashioned more 'welsh' type with more bone or the very 'riding pony' finer type with very little bone. If pony has plenty bone you would be OK for short periods but I would be pretty cautious about riding a 13hh that's short of bone.


----------



## SarahX (22 November 2009)

I think you'll be fine!!


----------

